# [CM10.1] PieControls with mouse



## memeka (Jul 5, 2013)

Is it possible to activate the pie controls with the mouse?
I have tried on my Odroid U2 and while it goes into extended desktop, pie controls do not appear.

Any hints how to make it work? I have the sources and looked at PieController in SystemUI but did not figure out what needs to be changed.

Thanks.


----------

